

MonthGift: directory for subscription commerce gift of the month clubs  - bemmu
http://www.monthgift.com

======
bemmu
I started this because I wanted to learn from other subscription businesses (I
run Candy Japan). Also I'm curious whether it's still possible to get traffic
for a directory site and plan to blog about the stats later.

Started in May, wrote content every few evenings. Eventually got some help
from oDesk, but not sure if that really saved time as communicating /
correcting mistakes ended up taking time too. Still a lot to do like letting
people add content or write testimonials (not sure I want to allow negative
reviews, how do you know they are true and not just a competitor dissing the
club?).

~~~
seagreen
I like it. Discovery is one of the big problems for startups and anyone
working to make that easier deserves thanks.

------
nodata
Excellent!

Can we get a filter by country/region too?

Edit: link without www needs fixing.

